# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  opticalillusions

## tomadim

Есть такая забавная программа "Оптические иллюзии".Не получается запустить её на WinXP.Процесс в Диспетчере задач есть,а окно программы не открывается.Кстати,она portable,при запуске возле трея всплывает окошко "License by user" и всё.На другом компе-без проблем.Подскажите,пожалуйста,где копать? :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

